# Smoking bear bacon q view



## rico13gt (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I started the process last night. Used 30lbs of my bear and 20lbs of pork. Ground once through 1/8" plate. Mixed in curleys venison bacon seasoning and cure. Let it sit overnight in the fridge and put on the smoker this morning at 10:30. Will keep adding pics as the smoke goes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2013)

Doing a nice job on a big batch, Rico!!!

I started out with Curley's Venison Bacon Seasoning & Cure, but I found it a little bland.

I got better results with my own mix in my "Bear Loaf" (which is actually Beef).

Yours will still be great !!

Bear


----------



## rico13gt (Sep 21, 2013)

Smoke has been on for an hour.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2013)

Starting to get some nice color. You're going to have a nice bunch of bacon.


----------



## rico13gt (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you. And here it is after 3 hours of smoke. Now bump the temp up to 180 and wait until they start hitting 150. Can't wait for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## rico13gt (Sep 21, 2013)

Well three of the loaves are done. And I do have to say I truly surprised myself again. Earlier this year was my first attempt at venison sausage and that was great but this bacon is amazing. Can't wait to slice it up and have it with some eggs in the morning with the family!!!!


----------



## rico13gt (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is the finished product on the flattop for breakfast. Made with eyes and tench toast. I won't be buying bacon for a while.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 4, 2013)

I am JUST NOW finding this and it's FABULOUS!!!

(May be doing something special with bear involved on Christmas Day perhaps, and so stay tuned).

Meanwhile, I love what you did! Cheers! - Leah


----------

